# Crop not emptying



## Tayswain (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Once again I'm asking if anyone can give me any advice. I have had to take another baby indoors from my aviary as the other birds were attacking him and I thought they had pecked both his eyes out at first, but after a day they both opened and look fine now. I think he is about 3 weeks old and he weighs about 58g. The problem is although he seems to be very alert and lively, so not sick, his crop doesn't seem to be emptying, although the muscles seems to be moving from side to side ok. I guess this is either slow crop or crop stasis, but hasn't turned to sour crop yet. I have just tried to give him a mixture of half Kaytee Exact and half baby apple puree. He would only take 2mls. I have also wondered whether I should try giving him some Poly Aid. I do have another baby indoors, who I have fed from 1 day old and he is now 4 and a half weeks old, so I know about formula consistency, the temperature of the brooder, the food not being too hot or too cold. I also add Potent Brew to the feed. My guess is that I might have over fed him in my eagerness to fatten him up a bit, as my other chick weighed about 74g when my new chick weighed 50g. I was careful, but it was difficult knowing how much he should have been getting compared to his weight and age. When he starting refusing I stopped. Anyway, should I try giving him Poly Aid or does anyone have any other ideas.

Thanks,
Lynne


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

feeding in reguards to weight is the best way to go and each feeding is 10% of body weight, so when you weigh babe in morning say he weighs 60 grams then he gets 6cc's at every feeding. feeding by age is just how many feedings he gets in the day so a 3 week old should be getting 3-4 feedings a day approximately every 5 -6 hours. if your feeding only 3 times a day then its a schedule something like 6am, 3pm, 12 am (or along those lines). have you tried srtiels spice remedy for slow crop 
http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/sour-and-slow-crop-remedies.html


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

What time did you feed the 2ml? How long has it been? What was the temp of the food? What is the temperature of the environment? Kaytee and apple puree sounds like it might be too thick.


----------



## Tayswain (Sep 4, 2011)

*Crop Not Emptying*

Hi nwoodrow, thank you very much for the advice and the link, which I have printed off and will read and use appropriately. 

Hi Dreamcatcher, I fed him the 2ml at 10.30am. I haven't fed him anymore Kaytee or apple puree since. I am now feeding him Poly Aid and adding Potent Brew and a couple of drops of apple cider vinegar. I was intending to use a recipe of half unswetened apple sauce and half all-natural or unsweetened pinapple juice, which I got off the net, as soon as I buy them tomorrow at the shops. However, I'm not sure whether to try something else from the recipes on the link that nwoodrow has now given me. I've also been considering trying to empty his crop, but I need to buy a crop tube and 5ml syringe before I can do this. I haven't done it before, but I watched a video on You Tube on how to do it by inserting the tube into the crop and sucking up and it doesn't look too difficult, however, I will only do this as a last resort.

Anyway, I will let you know how I go.

Thanks again,
Lynne


----------

